# Unemployment benefits if living abroad?



## DannyBoy (1 Nov 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm wondering if there are any unemployment benefits available to me if I am no longer living in Ireland.

My situation is this: I've been living and working in Ireland for the last 10 years (PAYE full-time employment, PRSI has been paid). I took redundancy a few months ago and my wife got a job abroad so we've moved. I have been busy with the relocation and haven't been actively looking for work, but now I am.

I don't qualify for any social benefits abroad since I haven't worked here. I also can't find anything under Jobseeker's Benefit regarding residence.

Am I entitled to any unemployment benefits?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## legallady (1 Nov 2010)

I think you have to be living in Ireland and looking for work in Ireland. Maybe your new country has benefits.


----------



## feltox (1 Nov 2010)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/jajbfaq.aspx#q27

point 27 on list above

did you sign at all after becoming redundant before you left country


----------



## Marietta (1 Nov 2010)

dannyboy - You really should have signed on for unemployment benefits after you were made redundant in Ireland. You dont say which country you have moved to but if it is to another EU country you would have been eligible to move your unemployment benefit to that country I think for a period of 3 months. However, as you didnt sign on before you left Ireland you will not now qualify.

I met someone recently who moved to Germany and he tried to cliam his Benefit there as he couldn't obtain employment in that country and was told he should have applied before he left.

For the benefit of anyone else who may be reading this, it is only unemployment benefit that can be transfered to another EU country and not Unemployment Assistant.


----------

